# How much food do shrimp need?



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

I apologize for another very noob question: How much food do shrimp need? How do I know whether they are getting enough food or not?

I currently have 40 RCS in a tank the tank stays pretty clean. Even when there was about 20 odd shrimp in there it was hard to spot detritus or excess food hanging around on the gravel floor. The fish get fed fish flakes with some bloodworms once a week, and I try not to over feed. I also slip in some kelp flakes for the shrimp, they seem to really enjoy it. Feeding time is always lively with fish and shrimp going away at it very actively. Tank has been running for roughly a little over 3 months after cycling but strangely enough I can't seem to get algae in the tank. Plants and moss appear to be doing alright and the tank gets lots of diffused sunlight from a very large window during the day.

So ... how can I tell if the shrimp are getting enough to eat?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as your shrimps are growing, they are getting enough. Of course, the more you feed them the faster they grow, but then it may cause other issues with your water and do more damage then good. It's very hard to starve them.

I feed my shrimps 6 days a week, I judge the amount by the water quality. As long as the NO3 is in check, and there's no excess food left over I think I'm feeding the "right" amount.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Depends on what type of food you feed.

I know that my shrimp enjoy it when their are multiple food sources. The larger adult shrimp tend to bully alot. I find by splitting a finger nail size into 3-4 portions and dispersing around tank ensures everyone gets a share. 

I typically feed a mix of shrimp food the size of my finger nail every other day.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

randy said:


> As long as your shrimps are growing, they are getting enough. Of course, the more you feed them the faster they grow, but then it may cause other issues with your water and do more damage then good. It's very hard to starve them.
> 
> I feed my shrimps 6 days a week, I judge the amount by the water quality. As long as the NO3 is in check, and there's no excess food left over I think I'm feeding the "right" amount.


Ah ok ... sounds like it's the approach i'm currently taking as well ie. no excess food leftover and water quality monitoring. i don't want to overfeed, but want all of them to get enough to eat as well!



Symplicity said:


> Depends on what type of food you feed.
> 
> I know that my shrimp enjoy it when their are multiple food sources. The larger adult shrimp tend to bully alot. I find by splitting a finger nail size into 3-4 portions and dispersing around tank ensures everyone gets a share.
> 
> I typically feed a mix of shrimp food the size of my finger nail every other day.


Well, they get any leftover fish food (flakes) daily, bloodworms ground up once a week and I toss in a bunch of kelp flakes every day - these eventually sink to the bottom and the shrimp seem to love it. They come scurrying out from wherever they were hiding/hanging out and tear into the flakes like they are starving. I've put a nice bunch of flakes in several times, see them float to the bottom, and within the next few hours or so they are all gone.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Dont ever expect to see shrimp not act hungry.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too true.. they are very opportunistic feeders and will nearly always investigate any food source that appears. I got a shot recently of one greedy Whisker shrimp eating one algae pellet, while hanging onto another for dear life in one front claw, keeping it away from any others who might be interested. Piglets in armour plate !


----------

